# Is it standard to put deposit down before seeing pups?



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

I don't usually take a deposit at all but I can quite understand why breeders do. Is the deposit refundable? Annef


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Some do some don't . I have purchased pups both ways.


Sent from my iPad using PetGuide


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

I haven't ever had money taken until I have seen and picked my pup...what happens if you want a girl and the breeder gives you a boy? or visa versa? would you be happy with that?.. I would see if the deposit is given back to you if you dont go ahead with this breeder ..Good luck Shaz! Cant wait to see your puppy!! Chrissy is not that far away!!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I think that's pretty common. Just make sure that both sides are clear under what circumstances a deposit is refundable or not. And have it in writing.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I put a deposit down when the x-ray was taken that showed the number of pups. It was a small deposit ($100). When we went on the waiting list we said what sex, color, etc... That we wanted. It was written in the contract that the deposit was refundable if those criteria weren't available. I think the deposit is to help the breeder know who's serious and who's not and to know if all the pups are spoken for or if they need to keep interviewing more puppy people.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

The only one of our dogs that we have put a deposit on has been Reeva, and that was only after we had chosen her at 4 weeks old. We were only the 2nd people to see the litter and one had been chosen by a friend of the breeder so in effect we had full pick from the remaining pups. I think the deposit was refundable providing we gave enough notice. I don't think I would put a deposit on a pup before seeing it though


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I did two times... once before a breeding had even taken place (though the breeding didn't take and I was refunded). I went to a different breeder and placed a deposit before they were born.


----------



## o0Shaz0o (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks all. I think I will end up sticking with the breeder on my short list that takes the deposit at four weeks when you select two pups you would be happy to go home. the breeder then allocates one of the two for you. I am not sure about the refundable aspect of it. Perhaps I am a control freak and this is why I feel this way! 


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## Penny and Barneys Mum (Jan 17, 2012)

I've never heard of anyone taking a deposit, so I've learnt something today. We got to pick our Barney (Penny was rescued) Most of Barns litter had already gone but the remaining ones could be picked. I would hate to have my dog picked for me, we picked Barney because he attached himself to my jumper and wouldn't let go, so he picked us really lol.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

I placed Joey's deposit before I saw him... he was confirmed but they weren't born yet  Im 100% fully prepared to do so again with our same breeder, I trust her completely.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

I guess it depends on the breeder. Even though I knew where we will get Rose (we had the first pick, no deposit and no written contract) I poked around on breeder websites. I was horrified - $400 non refundable deposit, 3 days to return the puppy, requests that the breeder name be used at the beginning part of the pup's AKC registration name. 

Frankly, if you don't trust my check or cash (if you so prefer) at the time I choose the puppy and when I pick up the puppy ...."hasta la vista".


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Typically, a good breeder has most of the pups spoken for before they're whelped and often before the parents are even bred. So even if the litter is unexpectedly large, there are only a couple of pups without buyers, and they'd have 8 weeks to find the right homes for those. 

Deposits insure that all the potential buyers are serious. If somebody has a whole bunch of leftover puppies at 8 weeks old that you can just show up for and take home with you, how are they A, ensuring that they're only selling to responsible owners and B, ensuring that all the pups will have homes and won't end up in rescue?

I'm not saying that you have to take deposits as part of being a responsible breeder, but I would be extremely wary of a breeder who had a litter that was several weeks old with lots of puppies not spoken for.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Claudia M said:


> requests that the breeder name be used at the beginning part of the pup's AKC registration name.


I think that's pretty standard as well.


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

The three breeders i dealt with all took deposits after the pups were born and a week.or two old so they knee how many healthy pups of each sex they had. I hapened to find Rocket when he was 5human weeks and someone had just dropped off the list. So i did see the pups the day i placed a deosit. But i would have put a deposit down before seeing pups, based on meeting the breeder and sire and dam.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Many breeders select the best puppy for you based upon your application. A family with kids will get a different type of puppy from someone who wants a performance or show pup or who has no kids. After all, the breeder is around the pups 24/7 and has a better idea of the personalities than someone who pops in one day and sees the puppies.
Requiring a deposit is not uncommon and ensures you are serious about adopting. It is also typical to require the use of the breeders kennel name in the AKC registered name if it is a responsible breeder.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

I ask for a deposit once the pups are born and I know I have enough boys and girls for my reservation list. I genreally have a wait list before the breeding even takes place, and prospective owners have met mum and relatives. In Canada, the breeder registers the pups with the CKC, and I do require that my kennel prefix be used. I also match pup to family--I tend to focus on working breedings, so my pups get tested as well as observed by me daily, and I really want to ensure that those driven kids end up in homes where their energy will be appropriately focused.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Isn't it hard to have a waiting list before you even know how many pups you will have? That to me will just lead to either people on a waiting list that will not get a pup or more puppies than people on the waiting list. Either way - not a good scenario in my opinion. 

We have not had a puppy in 16+ years and we named the puppies what we chose without the breeder asking their name to be included in the registration name. 
We were lucky with Rose's breeder as we got to know them very well and created a wonderful relationship way before picking our puppy.


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

If you really like the breeder and their dogs most people are more then happy if they are not in a hurry to go on a waiting list. Most realize a waiting list is not a for sure thing, but I know several breeders I would happily wait for a dog from. 

A deposit shows to me that a person is serious, responsible and more then ready for a puppy. Its a commitment. But most are refundable if the breeder does not have what they are looking for once the litter is born. My friend used a wait list it was always more then 20 people long she asked for a small deposit starting with the first in line and so on, once the puppies were born and she knew what was availble. People moved up or down the waiting list depending on if that litter had what they were looking for, although sometimes people changed their mind and said no not ready right now but keep me on the list or I changed my mind I asked for a girl but would be happy with either now.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Claudia M said:


> Isn't it hard to have a waiting list before you even know how many pups you will have? That to me will just lead to either people on a waiting list that will not get a pup or more puppies than people on the waiting list. Either way - not a good scenario in my opinion.
> 
> We have not had a puppy in 16+ years and we named the puppies what we chose without the breeder asking their name to be included in the registration name.
> We were lucky with Rose's breeder as we got to know them very well and created a wonderful relationship way before picking our puppy.


No I am breeding for a pretty specific purpose, so before I do a particular breeding I want to ensure I have appropriate homes for them. My dogs do have good on-off switches but they NEED the mental as well as the physical stimulation. Most of the people on the list are looking for something pretty specific--a really good hunting dog, a MH prospect, or an OTCH prospect--and they know the lines or the particular dogs in the pairing will be likely to produce that. I had someone come out to meet us at a working test when I was at that end of the province this summer--it gave her a chance to see the dogs in action.

My wait list could almost more be called an interested list. That is why I do not ask for deposits until the pups have been born. Once the babies arrive, then I contact those folks in order, at which time they have the choice to commit with their deposit. With our registration process in Canada, it is very standard that the breeder's prefix be included, and it is very common with the well-known working line breeders in the US and UK as well--it really is a way of identifying where the dog came from. When you look at a pedigree and see all of those familiar prefixes that went into creating the dog, it is only because rbeeders insisted on that consistency. The call name is entirely up to the owners.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I have yet to see a breeder that met all the GRCA standards for a reputable breeder who didn't at least ask that the kennel prefix be added. It's generally the rule, not the exception.


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

Mine didn't require that we use their prefix...but our "warranty" would be void if we didn't. I had no problem using their kennel prefix. They bred the dog, they should get the credit. And it's not like it has any influence over his call name.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I thought it best that I not pick my pup. I thought the breeder would definitely know which dog was best for my lifestyle. How cold I pick a pup I only saw for a few minutes? I asked for a strong willed wild puppy, I got what I wanted.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I placed a deposit for Lexx when he was about 2 weeks old. I never did see the puppies (except for pictures) until the day I picked him up. We live 8 hours from the breeder and she didn't require that we come to visit beforehand. I was in regular contact with her for the 8 week period (and still am). 

The breeder knew what we were looking for in a puppy and held off on picking one for us until they were temperament tested. Following that we were given 1st pick of males out of 3. She recommended White Boy (Lexx). I am very pleased with her choice of puppies for us.....being Lexx!!!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Most if not all breeders I have looked at require a deposit of some kind. I recently put a deposit on a litter due to be born in November. I have visited a couple of times, like the parents and have talked to her at length about what I am looking for. My deposit gave me pick of the litter as far as females go and if for some reason she does not have a female or there isn't one that fits what we want, the deposit is transferable and or refundable. 

I will not, however, put a deposit down on a litter that isn't refundable. I am pretty specific about what I want and will not just accept whatever is there. 

I can honestly say that of all the dogs we have owned, only one didn't require a deposit, but she was a mix and free. All others either put one down after they were born or when you picked your puppy. The deposit held the place/puppy for you. If a breeder doesn't have deposit they don't hold the pup or the place, at least that has been my experience. 

Breeders know their puppies better than we the buyers do, and they want to make sure they match the puppies with the right owners. No not all do it this way, but I think at the very least they should only offer you pups that meet what you are looking for.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

just glancing thru the thread, it seems to be a cultural thing. Here in the US it's most common to put down a deposit well in advance, sometimes before the breeding even takes place. Other areas, it appears that the opposite is true.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I require a $100 non refundable good faith deposit once the pups are born.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Both my breeders received a deposit after I picked out my pups.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

sterregold said:


> No I am breeding for a pretty specific purpose, so before I do a particular breeding I want to ensure I have appropriate homes for them. My dogs do have good on-off switches but they NEED the mental as well as the physical stimulation. Most of the people on the list are looking for something pretty specific--a really good hunting dog, a MH prospect, or an OTCH prospect--and they know the lines or the particular dogs in the pairing will be likely to produce that. I had someone come out to meet us at a working test when I was at that end of the province this summer--it gave her a chance to see the dogs in action.
> 
> My wait list could almost more be called an interested list. That is why I do not ask for deposits until the pups have been born. Once the babies arrive, then I contact those folks in order, at which time they have the choice to commit with their deposit. With our registration process in Canada, it is very standard that the breeder's prefix be included, and it is very common with the well-known working line breeders in the US and UK as well--it really is a way of identifying where the dog came from. When you look at a pedigree and see all of those familiar prefixes that went into creating the dog, it is only because rbeeders insisted on that consistency. The call name is entirely up to the owners.


I don't have a problem per se about the breeder's name. Other than I like to use a three word name and all starting with the same letter. 

If I get to trust the breeder I don't care much about a deposit, hell, I actually paid $150 more for Rose because I really like the breeder (shhh - don't tell my hubby) and I have been by three times before we actually picked her up. My husband was amazed each time that I was able to come back home without "snatching" her early.


----------



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

In the UK breeders register the puppies with the Kennel Club and they all then carry the breeders prefix. Puppy owners then transfer the puppies into their own name. Annef


----------



## o0Shaz0o (Aug 21, 2012)

Claudia M said:


> Isn't it hard to have a waiting list before you even know how many pups you will have? That to me will just lead to either people on a waiting list that will not get a pup or more puppies than people on the waiting list. Either way - not a good scenario in my opinion.


Well that is basically where I am at with the breeder I want to get my puppy. 12 on the waiting list, half been on there for 11-ish months and a show house wanting pick of the litter. I may walk away with nothing. However this breeder takes a deposit of $300 once it is clear a pup is available for you. Lucky I'm not fussy with sex... I would have no chance of getting a female (as apparently half want females). 

I am praying! 


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## o0Shaz0o (Aug 21, 2012)

Altairss said:


> My friend used a wait list it was always more then 20 people long


This has made me feel better about my above mentioned situation! 

I think I will cry if I don't get a Golden pup by Xmas! 


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

o0Shaz0o said:


> This has made me feel better about my above mentioned situation!
> 
> I think I will cry if I don't get a Golden pup by Xmas!
> 
> ...


I know exactly how you feel. For the first time in 8 years for me and 20+ years for my husband we were without a dog in the house. I couldn't stand coming in the house and not seeing the dog hair (I never thought that would happen) and not seeing jack or trooper waiting for me. It was as if we lost a child. There was really no happiness around. 

With all those emotions going on there was no way I could have been on a waiting list. 

When the breeder got Rose's mom and showed me her picture I wanted to get her. I was heartbroken when she informed me she was the new addition to their family. But she promised me that I will have first pick from her first litter. This breeder has been with us thru the last months of our Jack even though Jack did not come from her. 

Hopefully I will do much better when we get a second puppy in a year or two.


----------



## o0Shaz0o (Aug 21, 2012)

Claudia M said:


> I know exactly how you feel. For the first time in 8 years for me and 20+ years for my husband we were without a dog in the house. I couldn't stand coming in the house and not seeing the dog hair (I never thought that would happen) and not seeing jack or trooper waiting for me. It was as if we lost a child. There was really no happiness around.
> 
> With all those emotions going on there was no way I could have been on a waiting list.
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing your heart ache Claudia. It definitely sounds like things haven't been easy for you with your loss. That experience of no "dog energy" in the house sounds deafening... At the moment, do you have any Golden? It sounds like you are waiting on a list with an incredibly supportive breeder. I do wish you the best going forward with many more Golden memories to add to the beautiful ones you and your husband already have with Jack and Trooper. :--heart:


----------

